# The 'Jamie Oliver' Room



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Imagine there was a room, a room where you could put 'celebrities' that REALLY get on your tits! When i say get on your tits, I don't just mean annoy you every now and then, i mean REALLY annoy you every time you see the stupid kents or even open their mouths. They make you shout at the TV screen and maybe even want to get a solitary punch at their stupid faces. This room will banish them from society, NEVER to be seen again, ridding our fair land of their presence.

Please post your nomination and the reasoning's behind your nominations and if the reasons are deemed good enough, they shall be added. 

*The 'Jamie Oliver' Room (updated daily with your nominations)*
Jamie Oliver
Linda Barker
Ainsley Harriot
Robbie Williams
Sara Cox
Jade Goody
Lawrence Llewellyn-Bowen
Penny Smith


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I so wish some members on this forum could be added to this room too! :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Linda Barker every bloody advert


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jane goody chav
dr hilary from gmt tv patronising git.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

To continue the tv chef theme, Ainsley Harriot and that fat nasaly ginge Wirral Thompson. :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Robbie 'End of the Pier is nigh' Williams. :evil:

Seethe.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Oh I so wish some members on this forum could be added to this room too! :roll:


lol! :lol:

Not that I listen to Radio 1 during the day anymore, but my nomination would be Sarah Cox with her constant verbal diarrhoea.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Two reasons why I don't listen to much of Radio 1 anymore.
I'll second Sarah Cox - spouts non stop drivel.
Chris Moyles - the unfunniest trying too hard DJ on radio


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

Gary Lineker, Alan Hansen, Mark Lawrenson (sp?) - should all be forced to analyse the same off-side incident for eternity.

Lawrence Llewellyn-Bowen - utter arsehole - should be made to wear a shell-suit.

Jordan - hatchet-faced old easy lay.

The entire cast of EVERY soap opera - special mentions must go to eastenders, coronation street and these australian things.

Jennifer Anniston, David Schwimmer, Courtney cox, Lisa Kudrow, Matt "le" Blanc, Mathew Perry - fuck off into this mythical room and take your pathetic, unfunny, formulaic shite with you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LerxsTT said:


> Gary Lineker, Alan Hansen, Mark Lawrenson (sp?) - should all be forced to analyse the same off-side incident for eternity.
> 
> Lawrence Llewellyn-Bowen - utter arsehole - should be made to wear a shell-suit.
> 
> ...


Right on. :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Keep Jamie Oliver but...

Any footballers - fucking wasters and all those saps off daytime telly


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Carol Smiley! The voice, the image and the bloody smiley, smiley, smiley!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Would Ocean Finance and it's ugly, thick, scummy, hopelessly self-inflicted poverty-stricken customer base count as one? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

continuing my day time telly theme...

Richard Madeley (sp ?) - tit :!:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

the woman who reads the news on GMTV penny someone!

Not funny is the reason


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> news on GMTV penny someone!


bit daft i agree - but great pair of legs


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Carol Vorderman (sp?)

On the TV all the time and annoying for every single second of her appearance. She also spoilt the F1 party by hosting it last year. :evil:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

dxn said:


> the woman who reads the news on GMTV penny someone!
> 
> Not funny is the reason


Penny Smith, surely not? Daft, funny and sexy, IMHO of course :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Commodore1 said:


> dxn said:
> 
> 
> > the woman who reads the news on GMTV penny someone!
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

LerxsTT said:


> Gary Lineker, Alan Hansen, Mark Lawrenson (sp?) - should all be forced to analyse the same off-side incident for eternity.


But they'd enjoy that :?



LerxsTT said:


> Jennifer Anniston, David Schwimmer, Courtney cox, Lisa Kudrow, Matt "le" Blanc, Mathew Perry - fuck off into this mythical room and take your pathetic, unfunny, formulaic shite with you.


Hear Hear. Hate it hate it hate it.

I'd put in Ian Paisley. Nothing to do with the politics. He's just annoying.
Also, all the so called "it" girls. And Hugh Grant. All that lot.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The pair of cunts from the RMT - Bobby Law and Bob Crow. Pair of Cockney jobsworths :evil:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Judy finnigan

Because she has been born in the first, for putting me off food due to wearing shortkirts with all that fatty cellulite on show, for a having a "turkey" neck with a saggy bit that swings from side to side when she moves and for the fact it must be a tranny.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't hold back Ronin :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Judy finnigan
> 
> Because she has been born in the first, for putting me off food due to wearing shortkirts with all that fatty cellulite on show, for a having a "turkey" neck with a saggy bit that swings from side to side when she moves and for the fact it must be a tranny.


Women get old too. I am sure that they would all prefer to stay young. But it's not an option, despite 'liposomes', 'seramides' 'Olay synergy' 'regenerist' and all the other cruelly marketed and useless vanity products that propel a whole industry that preys on insecurity. It probably won't happen to the women in your life though.... :wink:


----------

